# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  My Diy K1 box

## huashao

Hi,

got a acrylic and cut to size. using acrylic glue I managed to glue them together and design a opening at the base which media would not fall and can be easily open for removal and top up of media.

----------


## cdckjn

Cool great DIY!

----------


## wongce

Thumbs up...keep it up...

----------


## stardus00

Bro, may I know the purpose of this? Saw this in some LFS as well

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk 2

----------


## popimac

Impressive! I just use 500 ml bottles as too lazy and don't have the right tools. Lol

----------


## solidbrik

What is this for ah?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Bro, may I know the purpose of this? Saw this in some LFS as well





> What is this for ah?


Its a biological filter system which uses K1 media (which is plastic bio-media) in a container with air pumped into the bottom to draw water in and tumble the media.

The constant tumbling action knocks out older bacteria and gives more space to younger bacteria to colonize (which are more efficient) and it also exposes more of the bio-media surface areas to the water, so the beneficial bacteria can do their work more efficiently.

Here is some useful info on it: http://evolutionaqua.com/acatalog/K1_Media.html

----------


## stardus00

Super thanks for the information. Thumbs up

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk 2

----------

